
Thelonious Monk Creates a List of Tips for Playing a Gig (2012) - taylorbuley
http://www.openculture.com/2012/09/thelonious_monk_scribbles_a_list_of_tips_for_playing_a_gig.html
======
koolba
Most of the apply reasonably well to a business setting. A couple in
particularly interesting ways:

* You’ve got to dig it to dig it, you dig?

* I want to avoid the hecklers.

* Always leave them wanting more.

~~~
keithpeter
Peter Schmidt and Brian Eno made a set of cards to help resolve issues when in
the recording studio...

[http://www.oblicard.com/](http://www.oblicard.com/)

It has always struck me that these may have wider application...

------
oliv__
Didn't know the HN crowd like jazz this much.. Nice to see these posts pop up!

~~~
a3n
Smart, sincere people talking about their thing are usually also talking about
the larger thing.

------
beefman
Original source: [http://www.listsofnote.com/2012/02/thelonious-monks-
advice.h...](http://www.listsofnote.com/2012/02/thelonious-monks-advice.html)

~~~
jws
Originally transcribed in 1960.

------
benjohnson
the last line:

They tried to get me to hate white people, but someone would always come along
& spoil it.

~~~
abrown28
I would like more backstory on that one.

~~~
tomdell
"When I was a kid, some of the guys would try to get me to hate white people
for what they've been doing to Negroes, and for a while I tried real hard. But
every time I got to hating them, some white guy would come along and mess the
whole thing up." \-- Thelonious Monk [1]

It seems like he had some good personal interactions with white people.

[1] [http://www.musicwithease.com/thelonious-monk-
quotes.html](http://www.musicwithease.com/thelonious-monk-quotes.html)

~~~
pessimizer
It's just very difficult to hate white people in general. There's so many of
them, you can't help meeting great ones all the time.

------
rdiddly
What's up with "Monk" and an arrow to the right (middle of first page)? Is it
shorthand for "Monk will get up and wander away from the piano?" That's clever
and funny if so.

~~~
AnthonBerg
I read it as "stay in front - of yourself - know where you will be, see how it
will look, Monk can remember to feel how Monk will feel", but it's hard to put
into words.

~~~
AnthonBerg
It's about time.

------
endswapper
"A genius is the one most like himself."

I appreciate this for its sincerity and generosity. There is no mistaking
Monk's genius.

------
matthewvincent
When you are swinging, swing some more!

------
Fuzzwah
As noted in the comments on the post, these notes were written by someone who
played with Monk.

